# Dove breasts



## okcaggie (Sep 19, 2013)

So I'm cooking for my employees in the morning. Going to make a few fatties for them and one of my employees asked if he could bring in bacon wrapped dove breast. Of course I said yes. Does anyone have advice on how long to cook them? Going to have my MES at about 225-250 for the fatties. Any help would be great. I'm flying blind here.


----------



## jbssmokedmeats (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd say once the bacon looks crisp pull them off we cook them on charcoal with a little apple wood or cherry would take around a hour indirect at around 300


----------



## okcaggie (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks. Think about a hour and a half at 250 should then. Will see how they turn out.


----------



## dr k (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm going to post a Dove Q-view in the next few days.  I debone the breast, marinade, wrap 2 lobes in a third of a strip of bacon with a toothpick sprinkle with your favorite rub and smoke till they shrink and firm up just a little.  I find it easier when they are deboned to test for doneness.  Plus you can get the tendon out of the breast at this time.  It takes me about 45 minutes @ 225*  till done.  I use my offset smoker and start in the middle sliding them closer to the firebox till done and crispy.

-Kurt


----------

